# Hoping For Some Help With a Foal Conformation Critique



## Kintrina (Jun 3, 2020)

Hey everyone, Iâ€™m hoping you can help me as Iâ€™m considering venturing into foal ownership and know nothing about what to look for- Iâ€™ve read up on it a bit, but donâ€™t trust my eye with babies as Iâ€™ve never really judged them before and feel like Iâ€™m not able to be impartial- I just love her because sheâ€™s out of my heart horse- sheâ€™s out of my Registered Oldenburg Mare Regardez Moi (By Regardez- Han, out of an Old. Dam whoâ€™s name escapes me right now) and by Parcival-KWPN. Iâ€™ll post some pics of Dam, Stud and Baby Phoebe for you more experienced folks to critique.

(I hope I can upload the pics- itâ€™s not giving me the option to post them on this page but Iâ€™ve never posted before, so we shall see)

Iâ€™m wondering if the patterns are too long and whether the legs are or are not straight ðŸ¥´ it doesnâ€™t help that I donâ€™t have a single picture yet where sheâ€™s standing normally- although I donâ€™t know what to make of that because the other foal that was born the day before at the same barn with totally different bloodlines also seems like heâ€™s never just standing normally ðŸ˜†


----------



## Kintrina (Jun 3, 2020)

Here are the photos for reference!


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

When was she born? It still looks like she is 'unfolding' from being inside of mom.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

My filly looked over at the knee for quite some time and her legs are perfectly straight now. It takes a while with some of them. The parents are really nice horses, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Wait until you see her as a yearling, you will really doubt yourself and then the next thing you know, they turn into beautiful horses.


----------



## Kintrina (Jun 3, 2020)

ClearDonkey said:


> When was she born? It still looks like she is 'unfolding' from being inside of mom.


Hey, thanks for the reply! She was only 3 days old in these and I wondered the same thing about whether she was still unfolding, she’s a pretty leggy girl, so that would make sense! Mama is a big girl, about 17 h and the sire is 16.3. 
Essentially because I know nothing of breeding and don’t have space where I am for a mama and baby, she’s out of province on 10 acres, but I only have photos to go on. The Covid travel restrictions mean that I can’t go see her but I have first rights to the foal, or the breeder is also happy to sell her if I decide she’s not for me. She is flexible on when I decide, but I want to be fair and give her a response sooner than later, as I know she would rather sell her early if I don’t keep her.


----------



## Kintrina (Jun 3, 2020)

LoriF said:


> My filly looked over at the knee for quite some time and her legs are perfectly straight now. It takes a while with some of them. The parents are really nice horses, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Wait until you see her as a yearling, you will really doubt yourself and then the next thing you know, they turn into beautiful horses.


Thank you for the reassurance! I am just in love with her, but want to make sure I don’t make an uninformed decision. It’s so hard to know how they will turn out and whether they will make it through life relatively unscathed- mama had some bad luck with a couple of injuries shortly after I got her and my previous horse did a high hind suspensory, not 3 months after I got him- vet recommended euthanasia because he didn’t think he would recover- but he did, it just took a year of diligence- unfortunately as soon as I got him rehabbed, he colicked and I lost him... so I’m Leary to Own again, especially a baby, but Having been able to breed for all of the things I wanted and have this beautiful little girl come out was pretty exciting- I just don’t want to be blinded by that excitement lol


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

One of those foals that makes me want to lift them by their back legs and give them a good shake to unfold them! 

She will straighten out as she exercises.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Excellent dressage bloodlines (if I could have any warmblood right now, I would want one with Rubinstein in the pedigree!). It's hard to judge babies because they are constantly growing and changing. I wouldn't get too caught up on her current conformation., she's been folded up for darn near close to a year and from what you said, she's going to be tall! Does she have a belly spot?


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Kintrina said:


> She is flexible on when I decide, but I want to be fair and give her a response sooner than later, as I know she would rather sell her early if I don’t keep her.


Have you seen video of her at the walk, trot, and canter? What are your goals for the foal?

I like her, and I like her breeding. I'd keep her if I were willing to wait a few years to begin training and riding.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I would be very pleased to have bred such a foal! 

My mare always produced the ugliest of foals. They seemed to have big heads, short necks, ashoulders looked to be covering the lower part of the neck and enormous joints. 

It looked like they had been carefully folded in the womb! 

It took the first several weeks before he straightened out, the others not quite as long. Even with great movement, they were basically three before they grew into themselves and majority of people who saw them said, 'WOW!' 

They were all ugly ducklings!


----------



## Kintrina (Jun 3, 2020)

Foxhunter said:


> One of those foals that makes me want to lift them by their back legs and give them a good shake to unfold them!
> 
> She will straighten out as she exercises.


Haha It’s so true, Thanky it! 🙂


----------



## Kintrina (Jun 3, 2020)

Foxhunter said:


> I would be very pleased to have bred such a foal!
> 
> My mare always produced the ugliest of foals. They seemed to have big heads, short necks, ashoulders looked to be covering the lower part of the neck and enormous joints.
> 
> ...


That’s awesome, I was super thrilled when I saw her for the first time, but just couldn’t tell if I had majorly rose coloured glasses on or not! Lol sometimes it’s hard to know if you’re being biased or just so badly want something to be great! This is super helpful and reassuring, thank you! 😉


----------



## Kintrina (Jun 3, 2020)

Palfrey said:


> Excellent dressage bloodlines (if I could have any warmblood right now, I would want one with Rubinstein in the pedigree!). It's hard to judge babies because they are constantly growing and changing. I wouldn't get too caught up on her current conformation., she's been folded up for darn near close to a year and from what you said, she's going to be tall! Does she have a belly spot?


Sadly, no belly spot, but still so darn cute! Lol 😉 that makes so much sense to me, but some folks swear by assessing everything about them at the 3 day mark. Lol I just have a hard time imagining how that can be super accurate after being tucking in so tight for so long! Lol


----------



## Kintrina (Jun 3, 2020)

ClearDonkey said:


> Kintrina said:
> 
> 
> > She is flexible on when I decide, but I want to be fair and give her a response sooner than later, as I know she would rather sell her early if I don’t keep her.
> ...


Honestly, I don’t really have any goals, I’ll probably just do some dressage, some jumping, some natural horsemanship and loads of snuggling! Lol I haven’t gotten videos yet, just one of her zooming around her field, which was hilarious but doesn’t tell me much. Hoping to get some this week!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Congratulations! A beautiful baby. I quite like that stallion. I was very tempted to breed one of my mares to him but I decided he was too big for what I want. If wanted a bigger horse, he would be a good choice. Thank you for sharing! Please post more baby pictures as the baby grows up.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Yeah if it were me I'd be keeping that foal. I like that breeding, I like the conformation of both parents, I like it all around. She's nice to look at and she should unfold just fine. She's a cutie for sure!! Congratulations!

-- Kai


----------



## Amber905! (Nov 21, 2021)

Good morning! What ever happened with this mare? Did you decide to take the plunge?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The OP has not returned for over a year. While an update would be nice, don't expect to see one.


----------



## Amber905! (Nov 21, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> The OP has not returned for over a year. While an update would be nice, don't expect to see one.


Gotcha, thank you!

I see the filly is for sale right now, by a broker, I am considering just wanted to hear a bit of history


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Ad Not Found - DreamHorse.com


DreamHorse.com Ad Not Found




www.dreamhorse.com




This the filly? Perhaps one of our Canada peeps may know more.


----------

